# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] Ραδιοφωνο blaunpukt με λυχνιες

## lakafitis

Μου δώσανε ένα ραδιόφωνο Blaupunkt Bristol de luxe 2666 το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί . Ανοίγοντας  το βλέπω ότι ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας ειναι καμένος, καίει την ασφάλεια  ενώ και η λυχνία ανόρθωσης ΕΖ 80 έχει παραδώσει  πνεύμα. σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω καινούριο τροφοδοτικό με γέφυρα αλλα δεν είμαι σιγουρος για τις τάσεις που χρειάζομαι, σίγουρα η μία θα είναι 6,3V.  υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναστηθεί το μηχάνημα η δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ;

----------


## Panoss

Σαν ραδιόφωνο νομίζω αξίζει.
Το κακό είναι ότι θα σου κοστίσει (π.χ το τροφοδοτικό (ή η λυχνία ανόρθωσης+μετασχηματιστής)).
Και θα σου πάρει και κάμποσο χρόνο, δεν είναι δουλειά που γίνεται γρήγορα.
Επίσης θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις όλους τους: 
- ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές
- πυκνωτές χάρτου

Βρες και το σχηματικό αν μπορέσεις, σίγουρα θα σου χρειαστεί.
Βγάλε και μπόλικες φωτό από το κύκλωμα (την κάτω μεριά του σασί) ώστε να ξέρεις πώς ήταν πριν...του βάλεις χεράκι...

Δεν είναι λίγη η δουλειά που χρειάζεται, ούτε εύκολη ούτε φτηνή.
Οπότε εσύ θα κρίνεις αν αξίζει.

----------

lakafitis (09-02-18)

----------


## lakafitis

Ναι έχω ανεβάσει το σχέδιο του ενισχυτή στο πρώτο ποστ που έχω κάνει. Απο οτι καταλαβαίνω θα χρειαστω ενα μετασχηματιστή με εξοδους 6,3v στα 3 Α τουλάχιστον και μια έξοδο στα 210 volt με μεσαια λήψη 200 ma περιπου.

----------


## lakafitis

Τελικά αλλάχτηκε ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας ( παραγγελία από Γιατρά) , η λυχνια ανόρθωσης είναι καλή. Αλλαξα τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτές και του πυκνωτές χάρτου. Το ραδιόφωνο λειτουργεί αλλά δεν έχω καλή ποιότητα λήψης,  αρκετό θόρυβο στο υπόβαθρο, και λήψη κάποιων σταθμών στα μεσαία κυρίως το βράδυ.  Μάλλον πρέπει να συνδέσω εξωτερική κεραία για να έχω καλύτερη λήψη.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Ναι απλωσε καμια 10αρια μετρα καλωδιο.

----------

lakafitis (10-02-18)

----------


## lakafitis

IMG_20180208_165533.jpgIMG_20180208_164743.jpgIMG_20180208_165945.jpgIMG_20180208_145800.jpgIMG_20180208_154940.jpg

----------


## lakafitis

> Ναι απλωσε καμια 10αρια μετρα καλωδιο.


Δοκίμασα και με μονόκλωνο ηλεκτρολογικο και με πολυκλωνο αλλά έχω περισσότερο θόρυβο στην λήψη.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα, καταρχάς συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια και την ενασχόληση με ένα τέτοιο ραδιόφωνο. Είναι σημαντικό για την ποιότητα της λήψης να έχουν καθαριστεί καλά και λιπανθεί οι μεταγωγοί διακόπτες επιλογής μπάντας. Με 5-10 μέτρα καλώδιο και συνδεδεμένη την γή στις σωληνώσεις του νερού θα έπρεπε να έχεις καθαρή λήψη. Αν έχεις καινούργιες τις: ech 81 και  ef89 δοκίμασε τις να δείς την διαφορά, αλλά πιθανόν το ραδιόφωνο να χρειάζεται έλεγχο ή και επαναρύθμιση της if.

----------

lakafitis (16-02-18)

----------


## lakafitis

Τελικά ο θόρυβος στην λήψη προέρχεται από τα υπόλοιπα ηλεκτρονικά που βρίσκονται μέσα στο σπίτι, τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστών, τηλεοράσεις κτλ. όταν τα βγάζω απο την πρίζα ο θόρυβος μειώνεται αισθητα, και η λήψη είναι πολύ καλύτερη. Έχω παραγγείλει να αλλάξω και την λυχνία  ECH81 για να δω διαφορά.

----------


## nyannaco

Δοκίμασε γειωση.

----------

